# update on Harvey the Blondie Bear!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so we drove for 3,5 hrs to Indiana to pick up Harvey the Blondie Bear! we just brought him home. he is a darling. he was so friendly when we first took him in our hands, although he nipped my mom just a little. but let me assure you that no nipping had ever been accompanied by so much tact and subtlety.

I've scheduled him for an exam at the vet's on July 13. it looks like his nails have never been trimmed. he was originally purchased from this breeder: http://www.critterconnection.cc/index.php

he's 1 yr old.

more facts: I was told that he likes live mealies, crickets, and occasionally some fresh carrot and apple! and he *loves* being in the water.

well, he's had a stressful day, so I'll let him relax...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwww! Harvey Bear welcome home! Can't wait to hear & see more about him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad Harvey is now home  
He came from a well respected breeder.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Glad Harvey is now home
> He came from a well respected breeder.


 

do you know the breeder's name?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome home Harvey!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Good to know you, Harvey. <3 I'm glad he's such a friendly boy, and he actually likes the water? Wow, I'm jealous. Loki and Quillamina hate baths, but at least Quillypig likes to swim.

Tell us lots of stories when he's settled in, and show us lots of pictures!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he came with a handful of Purina and he nibbled on it already. good to know he wasn't afraid to eat. i didn't want to introduce the new diet right this minute.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Glad Harvey is now home
> ...


The famous Gail Dick


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


is she on FB?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't think she is,I know she's not in our friends group.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new little guy! At least you can relax a little knowing he at least came from a well respected breeder. 

I can't believe the previous owner hasn't trimmed the poor guy's nails! That is how Gizmo was too when I first brought him home. I helped him and his nails were completely curled under; I was quite appalled since I got him from a rescue...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Grats on Harvey making it home


----------

